# Cycle log



## healthfreak (Aug 25, 2005)

My cycle consists of Test E and Equipose and possibly winstrol for later on in the cycle. Nolv, clomid for my PCT.
weeks 1-10 Equipose 200-400mg and Test E 400-600mg
weeks 11-14 Winstrol
weeks 12-15 Nolv,clomid 
I plan on injecting once every 4 days

Im using a 20g to draw and a 23g 1 1/2 to shoot

I will lift 5 or 6 times a week for sure and plan on eating at least 4000 calories a day. My picture is my avatar and right know I am at 195 and my max bench went down to around 295.

Any comments, words of wisdom or advice are4 greatly appreciated.
I will keep posting in this thread to let you know my gains.


----------



## max lift (Aug 25, 2005)

right on looks like it will be an awsome few weeks good luck,


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks I injected into my right glute. I had no pain and no blood. Gave it a massage and Im good to go.


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 26, 2005)

I did arms today nothing special. I probably need a week or so for everything to kick in. Went shopping and bought steak. Does anyone have any good tenderising techniques.


----------



## ajc197925 (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm actually starting almost the exact same cycle Monday.  
Test E 500mg/wk 10 weeks
EQ 400/wk 12 weeks
winny/ last 5 weeks
Only difference is I am kick starting my first 4 weeks with Dbol at about 35mg/ day, and I am running .5 Arimedex every other day to cut down the bloat.  
My stats and physique are similar, except for about 10 lbs of fat I put on since Feb.
220 lb, 6'3.  I will be interested in hearing about your progress as we are starting around the same time.  You will really start to see the magic happening in the 5th-8th weeks.


----------



## Blackbird (Aug 26, 2005)

I think 6x's a week is too much training.  Your muscles grow at rest, not in the gym , but I know you know this.  Don't be too eager.


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 26, 2005)

heres six days trust me its not to much
day 1 chest
day 2 back
day 3 arms
day 4 delts
day 5 legs
day 6 abs

all of these consist of 45min to an hour at the most.
most people do like chest/back or shoulders/quads on the same day
I keep it simple and consintrate on one muscle group it really seams to work for me. 
Please let me know if this is to much.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Aug 26, 2005)

i think u will crash and burn bro...... u need a days rest inbetween..... but u know ur body best


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Aug 26, 2005)

i dont think u should spend and hour on each body part prolly like 15-20min


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 26, 2005)

I usually do like 3 on 1 off then 3 on again and occasionaly take a day off depending on soreness. So rarely do I do 6 days in a row.


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 27, 2005)

My hunger is already increasing and body tempeture feels a bit warmer, workouts still feel about the same. probably takes a few weeks to kick in.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Aug 27, 2005)

i would be doing at LEAST 400 with the eq and run it at least 11 or 12 weeks.  can you afford to extend your cycle by 2 weeks?  will help a lot. also you should think about switchin up that routine.  you're hitting your tri's 3 days that week (chest, arms, and delts)  maybe think about doing delts/tri's together, and back/bi's together.


----------



## Freejay (Aug 27, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> i would be doing at LEAST 400 with the eq and run it at least 11 or 12 weeks.  can you afford to extend your cycle by 2 weeks?  will help a lot. also you should think about switchin up that routine.  you're hitting your tri's 3 days that week (chest, arms, and delts)  maybe think about doing delts/tri's together, and back/bi's together.



I like Chest/Tri's and Back/Bi's.  I train bi's and tri's twice a week (the way I mentioned earlier.) I do what I have knicknamed the "Armstravaganza" on Friday which is strictly a Bi/Tri workout.


----------



## Freejay (Aug 27, 2005)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> My hunger is already increasing and body tempeture feels a bit warmer, workouts still feel about the same. probably takes a few weeks to kick in.



How old are you BTW?


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 27, 2005)

I do need to switch my shit up.
I like the back/biecips and delts tri's thanks Chest I reallly like to leave alone because I hit it harder than anything else. How long does it generally take for the cycle to kick in?


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 27, 2005)

I can make the cycle longer, but I would have to get more EQ. Ill see what I can do


----------



## wolfyEVH (Aug 27, 2005)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> I just turned 20 and thanks for the advice. I do need to switch my shit up.
> I like the back/biecips and delts tri's thanks Chest I reallly like to leave alone because I hit it harder than anything else. How long does it generally take for the cycle to kick in?



cycles really dont kick in, but you'll start seeing results within the first few weeks.  the steroid levels in your blood will reach their peak after about a month since these esters are some of the longer ones.  just keep eating like a madman and you'll see those weight and strength gains come. towards the middle and end of your cycle, when your gains start to go away, its more than likely because you have to eat for a heavier person.  you have to constantly keep adding cals throughout your cycle to make up for the weight you've gained.


----------



## Freejay (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes..Eating is really the key, and is also the most often neglected part of a cycle.  I myself deffinately didn't eat enough on this cycle and therefore didn't take full advantage of my Test.  That was O.K. for me as my goals were not to necessarilly gain huge mass.  I just finished up my cycle today (Test Prop / Masteron) and will start PCT tomorrow (Nolva alone).


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 27, 2005)

If I wanted to run winstrol at the end of my cycle when should I start that and how much.


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 29, 2005)

Im up a couple of pounds already. Second injectiona went grezt no blood or pain. I did however start feeling sick during class today. May have been nerves or something. Doing chest today and hopefully lifts will increase.


----------



## ajc197925 (Aug 29, 2005)

you can expect to see unquestionable results about your 5th week. week 8 will be about the pinnacle of your cycle.


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 29, 2005)

Sweet looking forward to it. Bench is already up alitle. thanks bro


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Aug 29, 2005)

why only nolva for PCT and not clomid?


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 29, 2005)

I am using clomid also, dont worry Im not making that mistake. All my gains would perish.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Aug 29, 2005)

great stuff healthfreak....... but why jay not wanna use it


----------



## ajc197925 (Aug 30, 2005)

as for the winnies, if they are orals, run them at about 50mg a day for the last 5 weeks of your cycle. I'm assuming you are going about 12 weeks with the EQ, so weeks 8-12.  Going more than five weeks is pushin it, if you want to keep your liver in check.


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 30, 2005)

there not orals, do I do the same 4-5 weeks at the end of the cycle. Thanks for the heads up. how often to inject. I heard every other day 1cc which is 50mg. Let me know if this is right


----------



## ajc197925 (Aug 30, 2005)

you got it. Every other day with the injectable.  With experience you can go more than the 50mg of winny and even up to seven weeks at the end of your cycle, but since this is your first time, stay with the 50 mg and the last five weeks.


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 30, 2005)

Cool thanks ajc this will help me keep some of my hard earned gains. Ill keep you posted on my progress


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 31, 2005)

Alright I did back yesterday. Lifts were up alitle but I felt fatigued. This morning I felt like shit again. Do QV products give people flu like symptoms in the mornings. Tha last 4 days I have been struggling. Is this a side effect or what.


----------



## max lift (Aug 31, 2005)

Probably your body adjusting to the gear I would not worry (some call it the test flu)


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 31, 2005)

I was wondering if that was what was happening. How long does it take to fully adjust


----------



## Blackbird (Sep 1, 2005)

Im not on qv but I think all products give you those symps.  I have had the test flu for 2 weeks.  It has kept me out of the gym a few days and it sucks. Do you think you are fatigued because of that 6 day on routine?   That could have something to do with it.


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 1, 2005)

I am not doing that routine anymore. I am doing like 2 on 1 off or 4 on 2 off depending how I feel. focusing mainly on the legs,chest and back. 6 days just burns me out. Today I took off and tomarrow I will probably do legs.
Thanks for the words of advice. The test flu gives me some sort of a clue why I felt like shit the last few mornings.


----------



## big o (Sep 1, 2005)

So which body part do you mix in shoulder's?...


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 1, 2005)

usually chest and sometimes I do it alone. Today I woke up felt like shit again. this time a thru up a few times. I hope this getts better because I dont know how much I can put up with.


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 2, 2005)

Woke up this morning feeling worse then ever. Did some research on QV test E and found that most people get the test flu after every injection. I sure as hell dont want this so I am thinking about bagging the cycle. I do have The Eq and winstrol not that theat combo does me any good.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Sep 2, 2005)

the test flu really only lasts a short period of time a couple days oon some occasions it will last 2wks max... just try and stick it out as long as u can


----------



## max lift (Sep 2, 2005)

send a PM over to chris 1 he claims that vet gear makes him sick and see if his symptoms are similar to yours maybe its not the test flue possibly you body is sensitive to vet quality gear,


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 2, 2005)

thanks I will Pm chris and see, because its been 8 straight days of misery. And its getting worse day by day.


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 6, 2005)

alright finally the flu symptoms have passed. I was able to do chest yesterday and legs today. I also injected for the 3rd time. No blood, no pain went easy. My eating was back to normal. so the real fun is begining. Right now Im keeping the test and Eq doses at 250mg each and if I have no problems I will bubp it back up to 500 and 400.


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Every thing good to go. No sickness at all and Im pounding the calories. Did back today and lifts were already up.


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 8, 2005)

Hunger going through the roof. last injection went good. no pain. thinking about bumping my amout back up. all lifts are up


----------



## max lift (Sep 8, 2005)

Awesome sounds like things are back on track,

if you have the hunger you should eat


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 8, 2005)

hey max how is your cycle going.


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 19, 2005)

bump and update time. Im just starting week four and am almost back up to my last bulking weight of 205. Im hoping to hit 220 then cut down to 210. Lifts are all up. 235 bench X 13. I have not maxed yet so we will. see. legs are getting bigger. extensions are almost at the entire stack. seated leg curls at almost entire stack. If anyone has advice on arms I would appreciate it. they are lagging behind a bit. also I am thinking of starting the winstrol injects at week 6 and run it for 4 weeks. is this a good idea or not. thanks


----------



## DocJ (Sep 20, 2005)

looks like it's going well...just remember with winny it doesn't matter if you inject or take orally, it's going to effect your liver either way. i always limit winny to 4 weeks so it doesn't majorly screw up my cholesterol levels.


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 20, 2005)

thanks, ya I was thinking weeks 6-10 I would do winny. just 50mg EOD.


----------



## ajc197925 (Sep 22, 2005)

sounds good bro


----------



## Andrew (Sep 22, 2005)

*What was the culprit?*

Did you ever find out why you felt sick?  Two days ago I thought I was overtraining because I felt sore, hot, and cold all over and couldn't sleep (Im off cycle right now).  But then my wife got a fever and had the same symptoms I had today.  Now I realize that I was just sick with some germ.  It's always helpful to know what was wrong with you.


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 22, 2005)

Its funny you mentioned that because today I woke up and ran to the bathroom to throw up. This fucking blows. I think I just cant handle the test or something. I get shaky as hell, my stomach growls and feels shity then I attempt to throw up and there is nothing in my stomach. Im pissed, right when I start getting my gains rolling this shit happens.


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 25, 2005)

just done with week 4 of cycle. Im up 10 lbs. winstrol eod starting in 2 weeks. hoping to get another 15 lbs then cut 10. then I would be at a solid 210-215 at around 8-9%. still waking up sick from time to time but I have no clue whats causing it. later


----------



## Andrew (Sep 26, 2005)

*Health is the foundation you build your muscles upon*



			
				healthfreak said:
			
		

> Its funny you mentioned that because today I woke up and ran to the bathroom to throw up. This fucking blows. I think I just cant handle the test or something. I get shaky as hell, my stomach growls and feels shity then I attempt to throw up and there is nothing in my stomach. Im pissed, right when I start getting my gains rolling this shit happens.



Yeah, well since this cycle is full of sick days I would recommend that after this cycle ends you take measures to make sure you are 95% healthy before starting the next cycle.  This might mean a detox diet, some liver recuperation, immune system supplements & fruits & vegetables.  Try to eat more leafy vegetables every day--that means now and between cycles too.  Consider your colon health too.  Are you shitting healthy?  Healthy shit habits help your immune system.


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

here here. ya after this cycle Im going to recup and get test back up. I shit really good. one in the morning one in afternoon. no constipation or nothing. 
the only sickness has been the nausesea in the mornings. Its weird it lasts like 2 hrs and thats it. otherwise Im peachy kean the rest of the day.


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 30, 2005)

Gear is really starting to kick in. bench was up another 10lbs and fatigue is nearly non existant. hopefully the winstrol kicks it up even more. I ran out of protein and went to gnc to get alitle. It was over 50$ after takes for 5lbs of 
ON 100% whey. damn I used to get it for 25 on sale back were I used to live.
I didnt buy any, instead Im getting some on the net.


----------



## Nitrateman (Oct 1, 2005)

Healthfreak

Great being able to follow your cycle.  With the weight gain, morning sickness,etc. I thought maybe you were pg...lol
Anyway you have been so up front sharing this cycle, would you mind filling us in on 

your mental and libido states as you progress. 

Thanks for the honesty

Nitrateman


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 1, 2005)

Well generally Ive been really calm. No rages. LOL
My libido really just kicked in this last week.horny as hell 24/7
acne has also gone up, but not bad. some on back and legs but not noticable.
any other questions just post em


----------



## Nitrateman (Oct 10, 2005)

*wheres the update*

Healthfreak
been 10 days or so  wheres the latest update, bro

cheers

Nitrateman


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 10, 2005)

well Ive been taking the winstrol EOD at 50mg and I dont seem to be feeling much. I do get the normal aches from winny so it must be working.
the last couple of days my appetite has been shity. doing back today and my lifts are up big. bench 255X10. all back lifts up. tricep lifts up. squats are up.
pretty much everything is smooth sailing. I think Im going to extend the cycle a couple of weeks. so 12 total.


----------



## Nitrateman (Oct 11, 2005)

*aches and*

I do get the normal aches from winny so it must be working.?????????????


still learning, what normal aches?
are you extending cause it is going so well or cause it hasn't gone as well as you expected?

Nitrateman


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 11, 2005)

Im extending for 2 reasons.
1. its going well and EQ for an extra couple of weeks generally runs better
2. Im going home for thanksgiving and cant bring anything onthe plane.
so if I extend the cycle I can postpone pct till after I would be back.

alot of people get joint aches from winny. I do at night.


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 15, 2005)

did legs today and all lifts were up.
did the whole stack for leg extensions. and the whole stack for leg curls
Im getting there.
appetite has been good today. Im probably going to get in 8 meals today.


----------

